# Ixs Trigger ff mips - looking for user experience.



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey team,

I'm thinking on dropping some cash on the ixs Trigger ff wit go mips.

Who out of there had one.
What do you do like? 
What don't you like?
Has anyone plowed their face into the ground while wearing one? If so did your teath survive?
Would you buy it again.


I'm looking for a light weight breathable helmet full face. I do a lot of hike a bike up old deserted mountain goat tracks. It's typically ride, push, carry for 500 to 700m vert for 1 to 2hrs then turn around and ride back do down steep slow twisty tech.

I'm currently using a proframe which has saved my teeth a couple of times. But as the chin pads compress over time the helmet becomes loose. I'm thinking the twisty tightener thing on the trigger will give better long term adjustment. Plus any of improvement In cooling will be good for the 2 hr hike a bike section.

Garnish me with your vast experience with this product.


----------



## phishstix (Mar 15, 2020)

* teef


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

phishstix said:


> * teef


Keh?


----------



## phishstix (Mar 15, 2020)

plummet said:


> Keh?


Si


----------



## M4rc1n (Nov 20, 2020)

I have been using it for a year now and loving it!

The helmet is so comfy that I have been using it for everything from trail, DH and dirt jumps. 
I have also Fox Rampage Pro gathering dust now as once you try best ventilated full face helmet is hard to give up on that.

So on tho the issues now ...

I went from M/L size which should leave me with with some adjustment range as my head measures 59cm but reality is that I have to fully tight on to get decent fit. Next time I would go with S/M option.

Another annoying issue is that it doesn't go well with any of my Googles, only low profile MTB glasses seems to work fine.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Mark. 

I don't use goggles. So I guess you negative will not affect me.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The MIPS Trigger is new, I doubt anyone has been riding it yet. I suspect it's a good helmet, like the Trigger in fit and finish. I'd get one when my Trigger is done.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I've tried the non mips it feels good. I've got mips trigger on order. Turning up in Feb


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

The helmet has finally turned up. I've test and review over the weekend.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

plummet said:


> The helmet has finally turned up. I've test and review over the weekend.


Any updates?


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got mine a week or two ago. Unfortunately, won't really be riding for another month or so.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Ahh.... yes. I've done 2500m of vert hike a bike climb and descending since the last post. The helmet is light and comfortable. I was the only one who wore a full face going up during the hike a bike sections. Its not much hotter to wear than an open face. I really like the tensioning doodar at the back. Its way better than foam pads of the Proframe. It is also lighter than the proframe. 

I did get to use it in a crash one time also when a vine hooked around by bar and chucked me off. Helmet still in good order and so are my teeth! so win win. 

I am stoked. Its a good light not too hot helmet that suits my ride/push/carry up. Hunt the super steep tech on the way down. 

I would definitely recommend this helmet to anyone. 

I'll see if i can upload some pictures in the next day or so.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

plummet said:


> Ahh.... yes. I've done 2500m of vert hike a bike climb and descending since the last post. The helmet is light and comfortable. I was the only one who wore a full face going up during the hike a bike sections. Its not much hotter to wear than an open face. I really like the tensioning doodar at the back. Its way better than foam pads of the Proframe. It is also lighter than the proframe.
> 
> I did get to use it in a crash one time also when a vine hooked around by bar and chucked me off. Helmet still in good order and so are my teeth! so win win.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info man. Did you measure for size? I just ordered one yesterday morning. I was just barely in the M/L size. Some reviews said it runs large, but I wound up just getting the M/L. Should be here next week, depending on shipping.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

FredCoMTB said:


> Thanks for all the info man. Did you measure for size? I just ordered one yesterday morning. I was just barely in the M/L size. Some reviews said it runs large, but I wound up just getting the M/L. Should be here next week, depending on shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I tried a non mips M/L which fitted.


----------



## polentozer (Dec 22, 2020)

Great looking helmet! Did you get the mips one and does the mips liner creaks when you pedal uphill?


----------



## eleazar (Jan 10, 2008)

FredCoMTB said:


> Thanks for all the info man. Did you measure for size? I just ordered one yesterday morning. I was just barely in the M/L size. Some reviews said it runs large, but I wound up just getting the M/L. Should be here next week, depending on shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm ready to buy but also wondering about fit. 58cm head


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

eleazar said:


> I'm ready to buy but also wondering about fit. 58cm head


I actually got mine yesterday. I'm 58.5cm and went M/L. I've tried it on and it seems to fit comfortably and snugly (I was worried it without be too big and loose) and has a click or two or three left to tighten.

Haven't ridden with it yet but does fit well and is incredibly light (659g). I did email IXS and they got back quickly.

I was worried bc some of the reviews said they run a little big. It does also have three adjustment methods. The twist knob tightens, the back can go up or down a little, and the top front of the strap thing can shift forward or backwards a little. It also comes with another set of cheek pads.

Don't know that I can make a recommendation because I haven't tried the smaller one though.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

FredCoMTB said:


> I actually got mine yesterday. I'm 58.5cm and went M/L. I've tried it on and it seems to fit comfortably and snugly (I was worried it without be too big and loose) and has a click or two or three left to tighten.
> 
> Haven't ridden with it yet but does fit well and is incredibly light (659g). I did email IXS and they got back quickly.
> 
> ...


Oh and I forgot. I chose to buy from a place that has a good return policy. You can exchange if you buy direct, but you have to pay return shipping if you buy right from IXS

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerThat (Nov 27, 2020)

Glad this posts exists as I'm in that process too. My head is 57cm and I find the S/M a bit tight but I'm certain it's the correct size. Clearly head shape matters with FFs.
Plummet do you find the Trigger FF to cooler than the Proframe?.. better air circulation? At this point this is my deciding factor between the Proframe and Trigger FF. I find the holes in the foam inside the helmet are tiny, they start big on the outside but the reduce in size. Thanks.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

RogerThat said:


> Glad this posts exists as I'm in that process too. My head is 57cm and I find the S/M a bit tight but I'm certain it's the correct size. Clearly head shape matters with FFs.
> Plummet do you find the Trigger FF to cooler than the Proframe?.. better air circulation? At this point this is my deciding factor between the Proframe and Trigger FF. I find the holes in the foam inside the helmet are tiny, they start big on the outside but the reduce in size. Thanks.


Here you go Mr That.

Trigger is definitely cooler. It has more vents, The cheek pads are smaller and it has the ratchet doodar on the back not another sweat inducing pad.

You will notice on the proframe I have one medium and one fat chin pad. That's because the foam became squished and the helmet became floppy. I had to pack it out with the different pad to stop the helmet from flopping around. 
Another advantage of the ratchet doodar.


----------



## RogerThat (Nov 27, 2020)

plummet said:


> Here you go Mr That.
> 
> Trigger is definitely cooler. It has more vents, The cheek pads are smaller and it has the ratchet doodar on the back not another sweat inducing pad.
> 
> ...


Great, I received my Trigger FF last week and was wondering about that. I was on the verge of ordering a Proframe to compare but you cleared that up. Happy about that. Thanks!
And it looks like the chin bar is longer on the Trigger, another plus.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

Just rode with it for the first time. I can tell it's slightly warmer but it's way better than I thought it'd be. Didn't notice the weight. Definitely made me more confident. 

Maybe a dumb question... the chin strap is not adjustable, correct? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rynine4 (Dec 27, 2020)

My head measures 58 cm and I was going back and forth between ordering s/m and m/l. My head is oval shape and from a few reviews I’m hoping the s/m fits snug and no adjustment is needed. The s/m was in stock so it made my choice easier with the m/l back in stock at the end of the month. I figure if it doesn’t fit I’ll just return and the m/l will be back in stock. I’ll post back what I think about the sizing for a 58cm head. Once I know I’m going to keep the helmet I’ll probably order the trigger goggles as they are supposed to fit perfect with the helmet. I should mention I ordered the MIPS version which was hard to find in stock atm.

I’ve been in sorta denial about the need for a full face but I’ve been stopping by a small bike park lately and the trails are literally covered in some sharp ass rocks and this helmet is a lot cheaper then dental work.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

My head measures 58cm and I purchased the S/M. My head is oval shaped. I have about five rides on it and fits perfect, wouldn't change a thing. Does what it's supposed to do. Vents well, light weight. Haven't crash tested it yet, and hopefully won't have to. But I get the impression it will be fine. I like the clasp and easy adjustments. Only thing I don't like, and this is stupid but it's a thing for me. Is I can't keep my airpods on and put the helmet on. I usually climb for 30 minutes to an hour and a half and am out as the sun rises. So I pass the time with music. Haven't figured out the trick to keeping them in my ears while putting my helmet on, whereas my last helmet I could do it with no problem.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Rynine4 said:


> I've been in sorta denial about the need for a full face but I've been stopping by a small bike park lately and the trails are literally covered in some sharp ass rocks and this helmet is a lot cheaper then dental work.


I was that way for many years. Thought i was good enough not to need a full face.

Then i smashed both of my front teeth half out on 2 separate occasions. Then because they where pissed off and wiggly,
I had to wait almost 2 years with looking like a toothless looser until my teeth calmed down then I had to wait again to get root canals and now finally I have the teeth fixed up. I'm full face all the time now unless its a real easy ride with the kids.



shakazulu12 said:


> My head measures 58cm and I purchased the S/M. My head is oval shaped. I have about five rides on it and fits perfect, wouldn't change a thing. Does what it's supposed to do. Vents well, light weight. Haven't crash tested it yet, and hopefully won't have to. But I get the impression it will be fine. I like the clasp and easy adjustments. Only thing I don't like, and this is stupid but it's a thing for me. Is I can't keep my airpods on and put the helmet on. I usually climb for 30 minutes to an hour and a half and am out as the sun rises. So I pass the time with music. Haven't figured out the trick to keeping them in my ears while putting my helmet on, whereas my last helmet I could do it with no problem.


Try undoing the doodaar and the back. Makes for an easier helmet install on ya head.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

So I jinxed myself and can now offer a crash review. Went face first into a decomposing stump. Other than the visor being a little loose now, helmet is fine. No neck pain and I continued my ride after I figured out where my bike ended up. Two thumbs up.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

shakazulu12 said:


> So I jinxed myself and can now offer a crash review. Went face first into a decomposing stump. Other than the visor being a little loose now, helmet is fine. No neck pain and I continued my ride after I figured out where my bike ended up. Two thumbs up.


Nice, glad to hear that helmet did its job.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

Not to hijack this thread, but my question is closely linked to the subject matter and I don't want to jam up the boards with a new thread.

Do any of you know if the extra set of pads that comes in the box is the same size as the pads that come on the helmet? I can't tell the difference between the two sets. I will say that I've only ridden with the helmet once since buying it and I was pleasantly surprised at the weight and ventilation. I ride in NW Arkansas and even my half-shell is hard to tolerate in our sweltering summers, but the Trigger appears to be as close to a viable option as exists for warm weather riding.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on my pad question.


----------



## aidan24 (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone have a round head and this lid? My head is 59cm, sounds like if it fits big I should be good with the 59-62 but some helmets (ex. POC) don't fit even with the larger size. Also, does anyone with the MIPS version have any problems? I read one review that had problems with the velcro not holding the liner properly after 10+ rides. I don't mind paying an extra bit for MIPS and protection but I want this helmet to last years. Stay safe and enjoy your rides 💪


----------



## RogerThat (Nov 27, 2020)

aidan24 said:


> Anyone have a round head and this lid? My head is 59cm, sounds like if it fits big I should be good with the 59-62 but some helmets (ex. POC) don't fit even with the larger size. Also, does anyone with the MIPS version have any problems? I read one review that had problems with the velcro not holding the liner properly after 10+ rides. I don't mind paying an extra bit for MIPS and protection but I want this helmet to last years. Stay safe and enjoy your rides 💪


My head is 57 and the IXS could not be any smaller, I don't know what shape head I have. I had watched a bunch of videos and someone with 58 was saying the same so I imagine 59 is for sure the larger size IXS Trigger. Did not know there was a MIPS version, I would not sweat it it did not exist before and if you have hair I figure it will twist just the same.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Endoismynamo said:


> Do any of you know if the extra set of pads that comes in the box is the same size as the pads that come on the helmet? Thanks in advance for any thoughts on my pad question.


On my helmet (small-medium) the extra pads clearly look fatter than those in the helmet. I haven't tried them as the helmet is snug and comfortable as it came(after 1 ride).

Tim


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

How are you all getting on with your Triggers?
I am currently looking at either this or a TLD Stage. Anyone try both? Why get the Trigger over the Stage?
How durable are the pads and their mounting? I like to wash my pads very frequently if not every ride so I need them to hold up well and their attachments also.
Thanks


----------



## staind (Sep 17, 2004)

is there an online store with a Black Large in stock? preferably with a discount coupon. thanks!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone use the ixs helmet bag and if so what is the verdict?

Thank you.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Does the MIPS version fit differently than the non MIPS? Should i size up if in the middle at 58cm?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

NightOWL said:


> Does the MIPS version fit differently than the non MIPS? Should i size up if in the middle at 58cm?


I cant tell the difference in fit. The same size mips/non mips will fit your head.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm flip flopping b/t the Trigger and the TLD Stage. I'll still use my POC Tectal for 90% of my riding. The POC fits perfect.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

acer66 said:


> Does anyone use the ixs helmet bag and if so what is the verdict?
> Thank you.


Yes, I keep my socks and underwear in it when I travel. It works well.

Tim


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

When I used to rock longer hair I had to size up since I often wear a bandana with my helmet. 

The IXS Trigger FF is a great helmet, very light, breathes really well, and doesn't whistle when going fast DH.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

FWIW, My head is 58mm and I wear POC Tectal M/L (55-58). It fits great. If I could find a full face that fits like it, i would be in heaven.

Bought a POC Coron Air M/L is it fits too tight. Bought a TLD Stage and it fits "ok" once i swapped out the 15mm cheek and neck pads. The TLD still feels like it's too small on top of my head, but it's doable.

The IXS is on my list, hopefully it fits better....I'm just waiting for a sale. The question is to go SM or ML?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

NightOWL said:


> FWIW, My head is 58mm and I wear POC Tectal M/L. It fits great. If I could find a full face that fits like it, i would be in heaven.
> 
> Bought a POC Coron Air M/L is it fits too tight. Bought a TLD Stage and it fits "ok" once i swapped out the 15mm cheek and neck pads. The TLD still feels like it's too small on top of my head, but it's doable.
> 
> The IXS is on my list, hopefully it fits better....I'm just waiting for a sale. The question is to go SM or ML?


There's a lot of adjustment in the ratchet thing. I reckon size ml.


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

Bit of a thread grave dig..

@FredCoMTB how do you find the M/L?

I also measure 58.5cm and got the M/L, but I’m having to wind the thing all the way, till there’s no clicks left, to feel like it’s a snug fit.

The S/M felt ok on the head but the cheek pads were pushing quite tightly on my cheekbones which is a shame

Guess my head shape doesn’t suit the trigger


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Head shape is certainly important, probably even more for ff helmets. I recently got the Trigger FF (non-mips) in S/M, my head is 58cm and my half lid is a Giro Feature in M.

Even without tightening the rear adjuster it feels quite secure without any weird pressure points. Only got one proper ride with it, about 3 hrs/30km/1000m vertical and didn't take it off once. It's my first ff helmet and honestly it was like it wasn't even there. Like wearing an old, well broken-in pair of shoes. Field of view is unobstructed, visor adjustment is great for goggle parking and it was very breezy. It was a cold day and my ears felt the cold. Breathing with the helmet on was perfectly natural as well, the chinguard is away from my face and has big openings.

My only gripe is the fidlock buckle, unless I cover it with the fabric/velcro piece it's inner edge cuts into my throat when done tightly. It's not a problem if it's a little slack though.

I got 100% Strata goggles to use with the ff, and it's a combo that works for me, there's no pressure on my nose, which was my main concern. 

I got my Trigger from a shop, where I tried a 100% Trajecta and a couple of Leatt helmets as well. Leatt fit me well but the Trajecta applied pressure at two points on my forehead. The rest of the fit was nice so the size was correct, but I wouldn't be able to put up with the hotspots while riding for any length of time.


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

Cheers for that @justwan naride 

How do you find the cheek pads? For me the S/M pressed quite hard but I’m wondering if they will break in over time


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

I went back to the LBS and swapped it for a S/M which felt much better today


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

lemonadejars said:


> Bit of a thread grave dig..
> 
> @FredCoMTB how do you find the M/L?
> 
> ...


I saw you already swapped it, but it fits me great...I don't think about it after I put it on and I have at least some ratchet clicks left. 

Just wanted to mention mine came with some extra cheek pads...I think the thin ones were already in mine, but maybe that wasn't the case on the S/M.

Either way glad you're seeking a good fit, even if it's not this one. I wanted something comfortable enough that I wouldn't be tempted to go half shell. I haven't thought about it at all on the mountain bike. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah, I have a beard so I suspect that might not help with the cheek pressure

I also shaved my hair off that night, which is what I usually rock, as I hadn't done it in over a year what with lockdowns etc so the mop of hair was getting out of control. I should have done this prior to testing.

In any case the S/M felt much better


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

lemonadejars said:


> Cheers for that @justwan naride
> 
> How do you find the cheek pads? For me the S/M pressed quite hard but I’m wondering if they will break in over time


Cheek pads feel just right. The extra pair is supposed to be thicker I think, but I can't tell by looking at it and I haven't tried changing them. 

2nd ride for me with the Trigger, again 3hrs/30km/970m climbing. No need to ever remove it apart from the snack break. Temps were a bit higher this time, but still on the cool side.

I've noticed that the ff affects my hearing a bit. Not that I can't hear stuff, more like I can't tell where exactly sounds are coming from. Also on exposed, windy situations there was some whistling caused by the vents.


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

The alternate pads are definitely thicker, however the cheek pads got less noticeable the longer I wore it.

In any case the S/M is perfect, I went for an hour ride in 28 degree celsius heat with 400m climbing. I normally sweat profusely and it felt more or less the same/slightly better than wearing my half shell. My head wasn't cooking in the helmet so that was good.

The only thing I'm not used to is trying to drink water out of a drink bottle with the ff on


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought a S\M for my 13 years old son last spring but ended up wearing it for many ride... I'm sweating a lot but it wasn't worst with the Trigger FF than with my Giro Hex half shell. My head is 58cm. I shave my head and had a pressure point at the back (plastic retention system, just below the round dial). I've cut a small eva foam piece to soften this spot and it was perfect after that...

Now I need another ff helmet (for when my son and I ride together) and since my Hex is really old, I'm leaning toward a Super DH. Or a TLD stage and a new halfshell for mellower riding... The fit of the super dh is really good and even though it's pricer, heavier and probably not as well ventilated than the trigger ff, I like the fact that it's two helmet in one... Ixs product are harder to find at LBSs in my town


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Reviving a quiet thread, for those of you on the fence between sizes, especially with an ‘oval’ head; which way did you choose?
My head measures 54cm (yes I know it’s child-like) which is the dividing line between XS and S.

I also started a thread discussing the Leatt Enduro helmet, but haven’t ruled out a fixed chinbar, so looking for sizing opinions on the Trigger.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Can't help about sizing as I have the S/M, I measure 58cm. Regarding shape, it's more suited to oval heads compared to my Giro Feature half-lid which has a more rounded shape.

So far very happy with the Trigger FF, couldn't ask for anything more. Best bits are the ability to place goggles under the visor for climbs and the unhindered breathing, it's like the chinguard isn't there at all.


----------



## lemonadejars (Sep 7, 2021)

I am 0.5cm into M/L territory, so I went with M/L. I found it too loose and had to wind the back all the way till I ran out of clicks.

I downsized to S/M and it feels much better.

Your best bet is to try them on, walk around the store for a bit with it on so you can get a feel for it being on you head for longer than a few seconds


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Just grabbed one of these and the initial impressions are good

My head is 58.5cm so in the M/L range, I tried to slide on the S/M and couldn't get it over the top of my head

From a build quality perspective, I would rank it in the same class level build as the TLD Stage, Fox Proframe range


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments people, helped me decide.

Just got my helmet from wiggle, Did anyone else helmet come smelling like an entire can of Lynx deodorant? I'm assuming its some anti microbial crap because if its not, Someone wore this for a day and either washed the pads or wholesale dumped a 15 year olds anti perspirant in it.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Hmmm weird- mine smelled like regular helmet- not crazy plastic or deodorant smell


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

ehfour said:


> Hmmm weird- mine smelled like regular helmet- not crazy plastic or deodorant smell


Well that's grosse, Either someone wore mine and sprayed it or someone wears so much cheap cologne/lynx spray that they impart the smell on a helmet from trying it on. I mean I shouldn't be surprised when I received chamois clearly tried on from some places 🤮.

Either way the helmet fits perfect and is great. Thanks for the comments in this thread it helped me make a decision.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

LewisQC said:


> I bought a S\M for my 13 years old son last spring but ended up wearing it for many ride... I'm sweating a lot but it wasn't worst with the Trigger FF than with my Giro Hex half shell. My head is 58cm. I shave my head and had a pressure point at the back (plastic retention system, just below the round dial). I've cut a small eva foam piece to soften this spot and it was perfect after that...
> 
> Now I need another ff helmet (for when my son and I ride together) and since my Hex is really old, I'm leaning toward a Super DH. Or a TLD stage and a new halfshell for mellower riding... The fit of the super dh is really good and even though it's pricer, heavier and probably not as well ventilated than the trigger ff, I like the fact that it's two helmet in one... Ixs product are harder to find at LBSs in my town


In preparation for some DH bike park sessions I just picked up the s/m at a LBS. My first impression, when I picked up the box I thought it was empty. No exaggeration…this helmet is light! I measure at 55cm so I’m at the bottom of the s/m range and 1-2 clicks from the tightest setting. Seems like the size charts are accurate for me.

@LewisQC not sure if you already got another helmet or if you know. But the ixs ff trigger mips comes in X-small for 49-54cm. My 11yr daughter measures 50-51cm so we’ll see how it fits and will post back. The size chart seemed accurate for me so I don’t see why it wouldn’t fit her. If anything I’ll have another colored option for myself…if I fit with adjuster wide open lol. I bought the black camo for myself and grey camo for my daughter. As a side note I’m typically between a small and medium on other helmets and usually get small with the adjusters almost wide open. seems like the sizes of this helmet should be small/med/large…..instead of xs, s/m and m/lg.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

N54tt said:


> @LewisQC not sure if you already got another helmet or if you know. But the ixs ff trigger mips comes in X-small for 49-54cm.


I ended up buying a camo TLD Stage mips for gnarlier riding and a TLD A3 for easier trails (it's still quite bigger and sturdy than my old Giro Hex).
We have a S/M Trigger and I went with large in both model. Compared to the IXS Trigger FF, the Stage feels more sturdy, more DH oriented but it's still reasonably light. It might prove hotter in summer will see. Anyway, two good helmets IMO...


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

wanted to post an update. the X-small trigger ff mips came in. Good news is it fits my daughter perfectly….bad news is that it’s a bit too tight for me to wear if I wanted to switch up colors lol. I can squeeze into it but it‘s VERY snug…and would not be comfortable to wear. I know some people have said they run big… but that has not been my experience. In the case of my head shape….I think they run true to stated sizes/measurements.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

wrong thread


----------

